# Straight Load Trailer for Larger Horses?



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Yet another horse trailer thread, but it's my first so here we go.

I've tagged along hauling with friends for many years, so have a good idea of what features I like in a horse trailer, what I can live without and all that. I've always thought I knew what I would buy when it came time to get a trailer: a two horse bumper pull slant load. My own horses were small and I wanted them to load easily and ride comfortably. 

Now I find myself with a mid-size TB (around 16 hands), and would only be hauling my little, retired horse in a move or emergency. I always thought I'd get a smaller tow vehicle, but I got a decent sized 3/4 ton pickup. My friends I might be taking with me on rides have large horses, and one has a 17.2 hand horse. A friend who has been hitching rides with others says her TB about the size of mine is quite cramped in a slant load. She's been told that bigger horses really should travel in oversize straight loads, not slant load trailers.

So now I'm thinking my two horse should be a 7'6" tall, extra wide straight load. This goes against my inclination, since I've heard that horses travel better at a slant or even backwards. I looked at some that load backwards but they were quite expensive, and I'll probably look for a trailer that is a couple years old, so don't want to be looking for a super rare trailer type.

For bigger horses, do you think a straight load is necessary? I might travel as far as 4-5 hours sometime, but mostly my trips will be less than an hour, especially I don't plan to take that giant horse anywhere other than locally. 

So is this just a trade-off that people do with bigger horses, have them a little less able to balance well so they can fit in the trailer? 
Do you think horses are more prone to anxiety during travel in a straight load? 
My experience with hauling horses in straight loads have been very limited, and only involved those very old and tiny ones. When I bought my first horse, the seller butt-roped her in, and she never rode in one again. Some friends had one we'd use if we brought four horses somewhere since they only had a three-horse slant, but we'd just put a very mellow horse in it and go short distances.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

We hauled the drafts in a slant load that was as wide as you could get and configured just for drafts. Never had an issue and most of ours were 18 hands or over. We had a straight load as well but they seemed to prefer and ride better in the slant.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I've only used a straight load, never a slant. My mare barely fit in my friends slant load. In a pinch it might work. You need to measure each trailer you find, both the interior width of the slant and length of the slant stall.

I'm not sure a slant would work in my area. The roads are narrow in places, especially if you are going trail riding. I believe my 2 horse straight load was on both lines, as one of the roads was so narrow. Some slant loads add extra length instead of extra width and have a different slant angle. You may want to measure from wheel well to wheel well. I personally don't want a trailer wider than the one i currently have.

There is nothing wrong with a straight load, if your horses are well behaved. The mangers can be dangerous if a horse tries to climb out. The front chest bars can be dangerous if they rear over it. Can you remove the bar if the horse's weight is on it? Or if they squeeze under the butt bars they can break their withers. My vet had a horse do that.

My mare can squeeze under the butt bars by sitting down and scooting backwards. So far she has done this twice without harm. She is not a small horse- she nearly drops down to her knees to do it! How very Houdini of her! The hinges of the butt bars have enough give to move up, allowing her to exit without injury. 

Look very carefully at the butt bars as i have seen rectangular ones ( might be special order) that might be safer- just make sure it is solid and nothing a horse can kick a leg into. Some trailers have the option of different height butt bars- all trailers would be better off with this feature. A 13 hand pony can walk right under my butt bars.

Stock windows can be dangerous if your horse sticks a leg out (knightrider's horse). I had a pony who would rear and stick his front feet out of the barn ( between the boards). He probably would do the same in a stock trailer- i never wanted to find out! I never stalled him again either!

I do think slant loads are safer, but since i don't have one, i don't know if this would hold true. 

Anyone know if butt chains are safer?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

The biggest horse that I have is 16 hands. My first trailer was a straight load and small. My now trailer is also a straight load but much, much roomier for the horses. Too much room actually for my 14.3 hand girl. I make sure that I tie her so she doesn't try to turn around. With both trailers, my horses fit fine and have no problem hauling. The trailer that I have now has a ramp instead of step up. They had to get used to that and were unsure of it at first. With a straight load, you really do not need extra wide. My trailer is 6' 9" wide on the inside and my very wide horse has loads of room in a single stall. I think that width is pretty much standard for newer trailers but check.

My B/O has a slant load that is 7 ft wide (6'9" inside) and my big girl fits but not any extra room. I probably would not haul her any long distance in there unless she took two stalls and can angle more. 

With larger horses, you will need the height.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

To me for a chunky long and lanky or draft, draft-cross I would not look at any trailer narrower than 6' 9" - 7' wide but prefer 8' wide one.
7' 6" height or taller...and yes, they are commonly made and found today with more and more having WB aka draft-crosses with fancy names.
A WB model trailer will give you the width, height, length of stall and length of trailer needed for the horse to extend their neck at a natural angle of comfort during travel.
You will also have reinforced floors with heavier if not more cross-members under the floor itself to support the added weight safely.
I found you a few manufacturers with dimensions of new 2-horse WB trailers to view...and a huge list of used.
https://logancoach.com/trailer/warmblood/
XB7132D {slant WB}
Horse Trailer Models
Hawk Used Horse Trailer Dealer
https://horsetrailerworld.com/home/newhome.asp

For reasons I have stated before I am_ not_ a fan of slants ...
When I was a "young" 20'ish barn worker I worked for the World Open Reining Champion rider/trainer.
Slant trailers existed then too...cough, cough 30+ years ago...
He told me that horses who are forced to ride in a slant position for hours he had found when the delicate balance of finesse and movements needed done those horses failed repeatedly because their delicate equilibrium was affected from the travel mode they had...slant.
He would not use, purchase, load on a slant load trailer...they were forbidden at his barn and for any of his in-training to use.
He was that adamant about it.
The names of today...well quite a few of them were snot-nosed brats and up-coming wannabees when they rode for, worked for the man I also worked for.
What that man said to me is something obviously I've never forgotten and the why behind it no one has ever refuted or truly proved wrong that I have seen documentation of.
I also look at the million-dollar racehorses, elite show-horses and the _elite shipping companies_ and how their trailers are set-up for most riders...a wider straight stall.
Not often even a box unless cross-country and no slants have I ever seen....straight stall.
Most horses ride facing forward on horse trucks in straight stalls, a few ride straight-stall in reverse.
If you ever look to see what elite rider uses for their mounts to travel in, the company that sponsors them do show inside images of those trailers...they're not slants. :|
Never forgot those shared words of wisdom, never forget the images in my mind of the best, the most elite show-horses arriving for things like the National Horse Show, Devon, Washington or Hampton Classic...straight load rigs hauled them all.
I figure those who can afford anything would have it if it benefited their mounts and money-makers in the show-ring....they all had straight-loads even on their custom made rigs...says something to me.
Happy shopping.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

My horses much prefer my straight load to a slant load. My horses (all very easy loaders) did not want to get back into the slant load. 

When I had my first trailer, was a 16'x6' stock trailer. Depending on how many horses I had determined how I loaded them. 

If only one or two horses, I loaded them straight load in the back part over the wheels. None of the horses ever tried to get in a slant position, even when alone. 

When I was carrying all five horses, I opened the center divider and tied them all to the left (drivers) side in a slant type position. After driving somewhere, would find them standing as straight as they could, sides touching. The back horse would be straight. 

I even tried to leave my mare (main riding horse at the time) loose in the back for a short drive. She was standing facing the front too...

My trailer is a Brenderup with a ramp. I have put many horses in there who had never ridden in a straight load or had a ramp yet after only one or two rides they loved it. 

When I bought my appendix QH, it took nearly an hour to get him in and we had to use a butt rope and park along side of a building. 

Three rides later and my van broke down in Dothan, AL. We had to unload him, move the trailer to my friend's truck and reload him while at a gas station right on the corner of a 4 lane highway! He had no problem walking right back on the trailer. 

So I do not believe that horses prefer to ride sideways, IMO they prefer to ride straight and like ramps better than step-ups.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

My 16H 1200lb Percheron/Arab cross Baby in my Brenderup Prestige (the smallest one they make) at age 14 on his final ride to the vet. He rode in this trailer for the 10 years I owned him. He wore a size 80 sheet and a size 4 shoe. Not a small animal


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have several horses over 16 hands and they all ride in my Logan 3 horse slant just fine. One thing I have that I love is the ability to make the "stalls" wider or narrower with the divider. I can make it wider/longer by adjusting the divider and putting int in a different slot. Mine is 7'6" wide and 7 ft tall, I've never had a horse that was too big to get in it, and I've hauled a couple well over 17 hands. My last "stall" is the biggest, so I load the real big ones last. I've never had anyone complain. And I have a ramp as well, once they're used to it, they seem to prefer the ramp to a step up, though that wouldn't make me turn down the otherwise perfect trailer. 

I feel like if the trailer suits your needs well, is well kept and in your price range, it doesn't really matter if it's slant or straight, the horses will adjust.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

What @Dreamcatcher Arabians said. Until we got our 8' wide slant load my 16.1 horse always went in the back stall so that he had that extra room the doorway provides. I've also seen some slant loads that were configured very badly and didn't give enough room for any horse except very small ones or ponies. The trailer hubby had before he was hubby was like this and if we went somewhere together JC had to have 2 stalls. I had a 2 horse straight load that he fit in fine because it was what they called back then a thoroughbred size trailer. A friend had a 2 horse straight load that he'd have to squeeze in with his head dropped it was so small. He'd do it though because he was in love with her mare. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Mine prefer an open stock to a slant or straight. That way they can ride whichever way is more comfortable for that particular horse. Not all slants are bad-- part of it is regional/cultural-- you see mostly straight-loads and trucks at english events, and mostly stocks at western events. Remember that the slant trailer was designed to get as many horses as possible on a short length of trailer, and most are designed for smaller horses. There are some slants for larger horses, but not many. We went to a draft horse show the other day, and nearly all but the big-money hitch teams arrived on stock trailers. Some were tied at a slant, others straight, others rode loose. There was not a straight-load trailer on the show grounds. 



I've had several horses who did not ride well in any type of straight load, but would load right up in a slant or stock. Many are now going to a reverse slant as it seems horses do better riding at the reverse than at the forward slant-- rodeo competitors whose horses are on the road day after day say they really see a difference when they go to the reverse slant instead of other configurations. 



Do what works for you and the horses you have.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the info, everyone. Lots to think about.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Have you decided on a bumper or 5th wheel?


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

^^^^ I've thought a bumper pull since we use the pickup bed a lot, and also I'm used to hitching up a bumper pull.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Trying to stir up some more comments

There are goose neck connections that are recessed below the bed with a hinged cover over them. Doesn't interfere with the bed at all, well, except when the trailer is connected.

You were used to bicycles but you chose to learn horses I'm betting you could learn a gooseneck faster that a horse could learn to load in one.

I have a bumper pull but would like to have a gooseneck. It's the money.

Here are some thoughts just so you're sure. They both mention stability but neither mention jack knifing under braking on slippery surfaces which is much less with a gooseneck. Buying horse trailer is a big move.


https://www.fthr.com/owner-support/trailer-use-and-care/bumper-pull-trailers-vs-gooseneck-trailers

https://www.etrailer.com/question-109848.html

To the topic, like most people around here, I have a stock trailer and like many, I just leave the horse loose. Very controversial I'm certain but I just have nightmares about something bad happening with the horse tied and unable to turn to a more advantageous footing position. Hondo rides facing rearward most of the time it seems.

If the horse gets used to it, I think I can see some safety in the slant load in an accident providing there is adequate cushioning on both sides of the horse. Not sure of that, it just seems so to me.

It would take a long time to convince Hondo a slant load was safe for him.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I used to want a gooseneck for a long time, but after seeing the contortions folks have to do to get in the bed of the truck and hook it up...not so fun. Plus if your tow vehicle breaks down (I had this happen a lot with my van) most any truck can pull a bumper pull, but not too many people are set up for a gooseneck. 

Plus using the bed of the truck for things. I guess it all depends on how big a trailer you want, and if you plan to be sleeping in it. The goosenecks are nice for sleeping, but I usually just sleep in the stall of the trailer anyway so no big deal.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

@AnitaAnne That's a really good point about breaking down. I had not thought of that at all. It's even making me do a double think on a gooseneck. Around here that might not be much of a problem but I can see it being a big problem elsewhere.

Most people around here use goosenecks because they already have them for hauling cattle and they can of course haul a lot more weight.

As far as hooking up though, if a pickup with a standard cab is used, hookup is actually much easier than on a bumper pull. The bed of the pickup is in clear view so that the driver can easily see exactly when the hitch is over the ball, stop, get out, and lower the trailer, unless he has a remote power switch to lower the trailer. Those are nice!

The gooseneck still does have some significant advantages but for the occasional 1 hour trip and very seldom 4 hour trip I suppose a large straight load two horse trailer makes more sense.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

gottatrot said:


> This goes against my inclination, since I've heard that horses travel better at a slant or even backwards.



In my limited experience, poor loaders are easier to get into stock trailers or slant trailers that don't have a rear tack room. However, if you do a good job loading the first time in a straight load, it won't make any difference in the future.


My big guy rides happier in a straight load. 



I also believe the ventilation in a straight load is better. With that ceiling air scoop and the rear window wide open, a horse gets a good blast of air without turbulence across its eyes. 



It is difficult to find a slant load with room for bigger horses, but for a one hour haul I don't think it would really matter.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

all comes down to stall size.

we have a WB sized straight load trailer stalls are 40" wide I think 80" long leaves my mare plenty of space

friend has a trailer same year but "normal" size and my mare fits but certainly a smaller stall


same will go for a slant load, just have to look at each individual trailer


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

@Hondo & @AnitaAnne We have a 4 horse gooseneck and have worried about what to do if we got stranded. That's why we keep our little bumper pull stock trailer for the most part (also for small trips) but we figure if we break down we can have someone bring that and at least get the horses out. If we didn't have the ability to have both trailers I would definitely have the US Rider service. Thankfully we also have a few friends who have 5th wheel hitches for their campers so we could probably find someone to get us home.
@gottatrot As far as hooking the goosenecks up, my DH (mechanic) did a lot of research and got the adapter on our horse trailer to use a 5th wheel camper hitch instead of the ball. Since it's a higher set up you simply put the gate down and back into the hitch and it locks itself. I can hook that up and I can't even figure out the bumper pull! Something to think about at least. It does take up more room in the bed but you can take the hitch portion out and then you have to little bars in your bed that you wouldn't even notice. Supposedly it makes the ride more smooth for the horses too is what he found but who knows. Something to think about at least if you do decide to go that route. It also makes it much less likely if you hit a bump or a weird grade it will damage your truck since the trailer is lifted off the bed higher than a ball hitch. 

As far as the slant/stock/straight debate my problem horses wont load in anything without some work and my good loaders will hop into anything so I'm no help! We have a slant and a stock and I like both of them. My friend has a problem getting horses into her straight load so she just upgraded to a slant (with a weekender) and now she doesn't have issues anymore. She had trouble loading horses on her own into a straight load because she couldn't run back and get the butt bar closed fast enough that they couldn't try to wiggle out and get themselves stuck.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Hondo said:


> @AnitaAnne That's a really good point about breaking down. I had not thought of that at all. It's even making me do a double think on a gooseneck. Around here that might not be much of a problem but I can see it being a big problem elsewhere..


First thing the towing company asked each time was "Is it a bumper pull or 5th wheel?" They said they would not be able to tow a 5th wheel off the truck, so would have to pull my whole rig along the road. I would have had to stay overnight to wait to be hauled if I had a gooseneck. 

Instead my Van was loaded on the hauler and the trailer was hooked to the back. 



Hondo said:


> As far as hooking up though, if a pickup with a standard cab is used, hookup is actually much easier than on a bumper pull. The bed of the pickup is in clear view so that the driver can easily see exactly when the hitch is over the ball, stop, get out, and lower the trailer, unless he has a remote power switch to lower the trailer. Those are nice!
> 
> .


Everyone I have seen has to crawl into the truck bed after the trailer is on the ball and latch it or stick a pin in it. Same when unhooking. 

I don't want to crawl into the bed of a truck trying to avoid banging my head on the trailer so I can reach the hitch to latch it. 

My rig loaded up for the 100 mile ride home after the engine quit. TG I was near a gas station when it happened and was able to coast in. Thank you US Rider plan!!!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

For whatever reason, trailer ramps aren't a thing in this part of the country. I think I've seen one in the last 20 years, and that was a gal who got a package deal on her horse and trailer together from somewhere in Ohio. A lot of people like slants because without the ramp, horses tend to be safer if they can turn and walk out rather than having to back out and step down. A lot of horses with loading problems don't really have loading issues, they have unloading issues.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Hondo said:


> View attachment 968481


Is that your rig? Or just a found picture?


This was the attachment for my trailer on the car hauler on a different time the van stopped on me.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

AnitaAnne said:


> Is that your rig? Or just a found picture?


Haha. If that was my rig I'd be too stuck up to talk to people that pull a 2 horse straigt load









If you look at the September issue of Equus, page 45, on the facing page is a USRIDER advertisement. So I searched Google images for usrider and bingo.

Not sure how plentiful those trucks are but, hey, they got'm. just need to be sure there's plenty of water and hay while you wait.

Don't know about where you live, but around here the 4 door long bed pickups are known as "Cowboy Cadillacs."


----------

